# Walking Dead 11/22/2015 S06E07 "Heads Up"



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

So Glenn is alive through the BS solution suggested by many. I am not too happy about from a show point of view. I think they should have hinted at the early scenes during the episode where it went down. I have accepted it though and chuckled at all the "definitely dead" posts here.

Another "blah" WD episode. Watchable and enjoyable (I like the show ) but barely anything happened until the end.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah stupid Glenn thing for sure

Wish they drew it out a TOUCH more with seeing Glenn and Enid outside or something and trying to figure out a solution and THEN the tower can fall


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> So Glenn is alive through the BS solution suggested by many. I am not too happy about from a show point of view. I think they should have hinted at the early scenes during the episode where it went down. I have accepted it though and chuckled at all the "definitely dead" posts here.


Well, OBVIOUSLY he's dead. There's no way he could have surprised.

Clearly, he's a new kind of zombie. That's the only logical explanation.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I can only quote myself from the original episode thread.



> My reaction to the main scene of the episode tonight was a series of F words yelled at the screen.
> 
> It would be very hard to pull Glenn from that. It did look like the other guy fell on top of him which is giving me thoughts that it might be possible. And if they somehow do pull him from that then it is a trick they should only ever pull once, or else they will lose all credibility.


I stand by the "it is a trick they should only ever pull once"

That said, I am very happy Glenn is alive.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rather disappointing solution to the Glenn problem, actually. Very anticlimactic after leaving us hanging for several episodes.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I say "Bah! Humbug!" to you folks who can't accept what many of us foresaw about Glenn's escape since the whole Glenn & Nicholas episode ... just deal with it and move forward! 

The part that screwed me up was the whole crumbling tower. BLECH!! That looked like someone took a chainsaw to put those gashes in the wooden siding, and I was sure someone was throwing pieces of wood down, but didn't put it all together that the gash was a structural stress fracture until the camera panned down to show the truck embedded in the building. WTF? The set designers should have made a tower with stucco and plaster if they were dead set on creating a "crack". UGH! :down: And then to have it collapse inward, towards the wall which would be supporting it? Set design had a major FAIL! :down:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm glad Glenn is alive, but it's ludicrous to think he could have crawled out from under Nicholas' body and under that dumpster without getting bit by at least one of the hundreds of walkers that were surrounding them. 

Interesting interplay with Morgan trying to maintain his humanity by not killing, and Carol teaching Sam that the only way to prevent becoming a monster is to kill. 

Why does Ron want to kill Carl?

So much for all the work Rick and redshirt were doing to reinforce the wall.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why does Ron want to kill Carl?


Teenage jealousy. Carl is stronger and better at everything. He saved his butt; which is humiliating. And his father killed his father. And Enid was picking Carl over him.

Everything Carl says is another humiliation (in his mind).


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Brilliant strategy by the shows writers. Yes, it's a stupid ploy, but EVERYONE has been talking about it for the last month. Even now, those pissed off by the plot vowing on every social network on the planet never to watch again (till the next episode) are providing free publicity for the show. My suggestion? Just as Glenn and maggie are about to be reunited? Kill him or her and watch another promotional explosion.

Rick doesn't seem to like the pastor much, then the church destroys Alexandria. And the religious can view it as god's revenge while the atheist declare the church ruins everything. Win win.

We noticed last night that that Deanna looks more and more like the Kid from Mask as the Alexandria plot progresses? Not just the lack of make up look that requires lots of makeup, but her face doesn't move right? Intentional, or years of hollywood botox?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Big Deficit said:


> Rick doesn't seem to like the pastor much, then the church destroys Alexandria. And the religious can view it as god's revenge while the atheist declare the church ruins everything. Win win.


To be fair, Rick has good reasons to "not like the pastor much" (I would say "loathe and despise the pastor") which have nothing whatsoever to do with religion...


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Always thought that Glenn's "death" was a stunt to garner interest and I knew he'd be back. That said, I thought if they really wanted to go crazy, they might have him crawl out from under the dumpster and immediately get eaten or shot by Enid. Now THAT would have been a swerve. Yeah, I knew that wasn't going to happen. 

So the foreshadowing of the church collapse with the boards continually dropping...I didn't put two and two together there. Was the church just structurally damaged by the Wolves setting it on fire?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TiVotion said:


> So the foreshadowing of the church collapse with the boards continually dropping...I didn't put two and two together there. Was the church just structurally damaged by the Wolves setting it on fire?


They did a pretty poor job with that. I don't know if it was the fire, or the weight of the zombies pressing against it, or a combination. They never really showed what was happening, just a few tight shots of stuff falling off the building and of the cracks.

Similar to the blood seeping through the fence...again, they never really showed what was happening. Where was the blood coming from? Zombies don't have red blood, do they?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm not aware of anyone who can't get past it or is swearing never to watch the show again. That may be you guys construct. 

Blood seeping cliff hanger went nowhere. 

I was surprised how few Zs were around Glenn and Alexandria, low budget I guess.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Den of Geek reviewer wrote a long section on how Glenns escape made no sense but then summed up my feelings.



> I wish I was more disappointed about Glenn's return. I've complained a lot about it to friends and family and people that watch the show that bringing Glenn back would be the biggest cop-out in the show's history, and yet... I can't be mad. I love the actor and I love the character (his scenes with Enid are great, both tense and funny), and while I want to be upset, I can't. I'm just happy Glenn is back and ready to save the day yet again.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> I was surprised how few Zs were around Glenn and Alexandria, low budget I guess.


There were a decent amount and as Rick said, VERY spread out all around, the town is pretty big, so that's a lot pure count wise. I mean 10 deep ALL the way around is a LOT


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Den of Geek reviewer wrote a long section on how Glenns escape made no sense but then summed up my feelings.


Yeah, my complaint isn't that Glen's not dead, but rather the way they so blatantly jerked us around. They could have made it possible for him to survive but look like he didn't, but instead they put him in an impossible situation and then just magically saved him.

So it's the fact that they are so contemptuous of my intelligence that bothers me. Nothing personal against Glen.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was surprised Rick was just hammering away at that brace he was building without any worry about walkers amassing at that spot on the other side of the wall. 

Also, I was unclear why a small, bleeding hole in the fence meant that particular spot needed backup structural support.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> Also, I was unclear why a small, bleeding hole in the fence meant that particular spot needed backup structural support.


Well, obviously a bleeding wound requires treatment!


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Also, I was unclear why a small, bleeding hole in the fence meant that particular spot needed backup structural support.


I believe it was to indicate missing bolts/screws in that section of the wall, showing potential structural weakness. But who knows. Sometimes it seems like the writers expect us to make a leap that they find obvious, and no body else does...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I did not realize that the crumbling tower was the church until I read it here!  So did the pastor take a chainsaw to it to cause it to fall after his notices for a prayer circle by the solar panels was rejected and changed to weapons training by the solar panels?

How can religious people possibly hold on to their faith in the new reality of walkers?


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Speaking of yanking us around, I think there's a good chance Glenn will die shortly after reuniting with the group. Like Maggie's sister did.

Also, what drew the dumpster walkers away? There was a shot of a rolling can. Was that supposed to mean a random event _nearby_ dispersed the walkers? Did Enid disperse them by throwing cans? You'd think the front couple of rows would sense that there's still food under the dumpster and hang around.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

You can't analyze it, it doesn't make sense!!.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So it's the fact that they are so contemptuous of my intelligence that bothers me.


Yet you keep coming back to TCF!  

I loved how easily Glenn was able to go into that house after he got out from under the trash bin.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> I did not realize that the crumbling tower was the church until I read it here!  So did the pastor take a chainsaw to it to cause it to fall after his notices for a prayer circle by the solar panels was rejected and changed to weapons training by the solar panels?


I think I remember a shot from an earlier episode where a machine gun on full auto went through the church tower and that's why it looks like that. I think it happened at the same time the truck crashed into the wall.



tlc said:


> Also, what drew the dumpster walkers away? There was a shot of a rolling can. Was that supposed to mean a random event _nearby_ dispersed the walkers? Did Enid disperse them by throwing cans? You'd think the front couple of rows would sense that there's still food under the dumpster and hang around.


Not to mention, why weren't Glenn and Enid worried about being quiet when the town had only a few hours before been completely infested by a horde of walkers?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

tlc said:


> Also, what drew the dumpster walkers away? There was a shot of a rolling can. Was that supposed to mean a random event _nearby_ dispersed the walkers? Did Enid disperse them by throwing cans? You'd think the front couple of rows would sense that there's still food under the dumpster and hang around.


If covering yourself in walker gore makes walkers lose interest, then having the openings in the dumpster blocked by inert walkers should do the same thing.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was surprised Rick was just hammering away at that brace he was building without any worry about walkers amassing at that spot on the other side of the wall...


At some point, you just have to get the work done though regardless of the noise.

It's too bad that nobody talks to each other or Maggie could tell Rick about the sewer tunnels to the outside.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Hmm. Lucky for Glenn walkers don't like biting people's legs. Oh, wait...

I'd probably be less annoyed by the whole Glenn surviving thing if Gimple hadn't put out that statement which was a whole lot of words saying nothing. He comes off as self-congratulatory and smug.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I do wonder how all of this would have played if Talking Dead didn't exist and if they didn't have that "In Memoriam" segment where they detail all the deaths in the episode. Without that, we would have simply been left to believe that Glenn died. But because they didn't want to put Glenn in the "In Memoriam" segment, they had to issue a statement explaining why he wasn't in it, and then that pretty much ruined the surprise of this episode.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

MacThor said:


> Hmm. Lucky for Glenn walkers don't like biting people's legs. Oh, wait...
> 
> I'd probably be less annoyed by the whole Glenn surviving thing if Gimple hadn't put out that statement which was a whole lot of words saying nothing. He *comes off as self-congratulatory and smug.*


This! For everyone involved in this show though or at least that is the impression I got from watching Talking Dead. Maybe every cast of every popular show thought or spoke like this, but there was never a talk show to emphasize it. It's like buddy, you're not doing Citizen Kane here...it's a show about zombies!


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I do wonder how all of this would have played if Talkind Dead didn't exist and if they didn't have that "In Memoriam" segment where they detail all the deaths in the episode. Without that, we would have simply been left to believe that Glenn died. But because they didn't want to put Glenn in the "In Memoriam" segment, they had to issue a statement explaining why he wasn't in it, and then that pretty much ruined the surprise of this episode.


They should just put them in, no weird questions or statements. They can undo it later if they need to (like last nights Un-Memoriam). They should probably stop having the actor on immediate after their character dies too. Really they should stop having the cast and crew on all together. I find those episodes of TD to be not as good, because they can never add anything or commit to comments (and for reasons stated in the previous post).


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not to mention, why weren't Glenn and Enid worried about being quiet when the town had only a few hours before been completely infested by a horde of walkers?


I agree they made a lot of noise, which is never smart, but I believe we are supposed to understand that Glenn had been under that dumpster at least overnight and into the next day, based on the montage, how thirsty he is etc.

One idea is that once the fresh meat was gone and they can't detect Glenn anymore because he's surrounded by defunct walkers. the rest of the walkers in the alley got attracted back to the rest of the herd that descended on Alexandria.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Personally I prefer the cast/crew episodes, usually. In particular the showrunners/directors. For TD with random other people who like TWD, I often just FF those people. I find they rarely have anything interesting to add, beyond what I can see/hear on my own.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

madscientist said:


> I agree they made a lot of noise, which is never smart, but I believe we are supposed to understand that Glenn had been under that dumpster at least overnight and into the next day, based on the montage, how thirsty he is etc.
> 
> One idea is that once the fresh meat was gone and they can't detect Glenn anymore because he's surrounded by defunct walkers. the rest of the walkers in the alley got attracted back to the rest of the herd that descended on Alexandria.


Oh, he was definitely there overnight. When I said "a few hours," I meant less than 24 hours. But my point still remains. The entire horde isn't going to wander off and be completely gone that quickly without some kind of "Pied Piper" situation. There would still be a few random walkers hanging around, and for all Glenn knows, the entire horde is just down the street around the corner and could easily descend on him again. I just found it incredibly risky to be yelling at Enid from the rooftops.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Did she know he was there before or after he climbed out from underneath?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Did she know he was there before or after he climbed out from underneath?


That's another confusing part to this show. When they do things out of sequence, it's harder to follow. I can't remember, as far as the timeline goes, when Enid left vs when glenn got trapped.

Regarding the earlier talk about TD guests, I don't mind them in general but the actor that plays merle was an absolutely terrible guest when he was on recently. I could almost see the other two guests think the same thing in their heads from time to time.

He was a good actor but not a worthy guest to give insight, etc. IMO.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Did she know he was there before or after he climbed out from underneath?





2004raptor said:


> That's another confusing part to this show. When they do things out of sequence, it's harder to follow. I can't remember, as far as the timeline goes, when Enid left vs when glenn got trapped.


As far as I can tell, it's possible that she knew he was in there.

Enid left at some point during/towards the end of the Wolves attack. She was going to leave until Carl convinced her to stay and help protect Judith. The truck horn went off after she was convinced to stay. The entire attack lasted about 45 minutes, and the horn blast started less than 10 minutes in, and probably lasted for 5-10 minutes. So figure the last 25 minutes of the attack were after the horn went off.

In reading the recaps, it's hard to remember where exactly Glenn was. He was in charge of silencing the zombies in the tractor shop that was along the route they were leading the herd. He did that, and apparently meets up with Rick and everyone right before the horn goes off? Once the horn goes off, Glenn and Michonne lead everyone but Rick back towards Alexandria, while Rick heads to the RV.

On their way back, Glenn/Michonne, et al, go through an abandoned town looking for cars, and realize they are trapped by the herd. They hole up in a pet store for awhile, and come up with the plan to set fire to a nearby feed store to try and draw the herd away from Alexandria. Nicholas and Glenn set off to do that, and Michonne and the others head off towards Alexandria.

Assuming the abandoned town is closer to Alexandria then the group was when the horn went off, and assuming that Enid went directly to that spot where Glenn first sees her (i.e. it was one of her favorite hiding spots), then she was probably in place there before Glenn and Nicholas showed up.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My point in asking if Enid knew Glenn was under the dumpster was because if she did, then it could have been her that was luring them away a couple at a time.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> My point in asking if Enid knew Glenn was under the dumpster was because if she did, then it could have been her that was luring them away a couple at a time.


Sure. I understood that. I was just trying to wrap my head around the timeline and whether it was possible that she was there in time to possibly see Glenn and Nicholas get trapped, and then help lead the herd away.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

Just watched on AMC.com. And do you want to guess what the splash screen you click to play was? 

Glenn walking down the street.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Wtf!?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

ACoolDude said:


> Just watched on AMC.com. And do you want to guess what the splash screen you click to play was?
> 
> Glenn walking down the street.


Wasn't he in the cold open? Not really much of a spoiler in that case.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

zordude said:


> Wasn't he in the cold open? Not really much of a spoiler in that case.


Would have been if I'd went there to watch Dr. Who. or any other reason than to watch TWD.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

ACoolDude said:


> Would have been if I'd went there to watch Dr. Who. or any other reason than to watch TWD.


I think we'll just agree to disagree on the level of spoileryness


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't get your view at all. A supposedly dead character shown alive on the primo screen is not spoilery?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I don't get your view at all. A supposedly dead character shown alive on the primo screen is not spoilery?


When that character is shown to be alive in literally the first 5 seconds of the episode I think the impact of the spoiler is basically meaningless


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

zordude said:


> When that character is shown to be alive in literally the first 5 seconds of the episode I think the impact of the spoiler is basically meaningless


For people who have not yet watched the episode it is most clearly a spoiler. The very definition of a spoiler. The show has kept Glenn's fate a mystery for several weeks. To reveal it in a promo, instead of the show itself is, by definition, a spoiler.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

So those of you who vowed to stop watching if Glenn were still alive... Will you continue to watch, or are you really giving up on the show?

Just curious...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> So those of you who vowed to stop watching if Glenn were still alive... Will you continue to watch, or are you really giving up on the show?


I'm not sure who you're talking to...I don't remember anybody vowing to stop watching the show.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I didn't vow to stop watching, though I think it cheapened the story some by how he is still alive and how they revealed it. I do like the actor/character, so I am glad he isn't dead too.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not sure who you're talking to...I don't remember anybody vowing to stop watching the show.


Yeah... I am definitely not trying to call anyone out...

But if you go through the thread where Glenn "dies", I recall a number of people either stating clearly or in some cases alluding to the fact that if Glenn lives, that it is such an egregious credibility hit, that they would refuse to watch any longer...

I don't really want to call people out individually... Anyone who made statements like that are probably aware that they made the statement...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Oh, he was definitely there overnight. When I said "a few hours," I meant less than 24 hours. But my point still remains. The entire horde isn't going to wander off and be completely gone that quickly without some kind of "Pied Piper" situation. There would still be a few random walkers hanging around, and for all Glenn knows, the entire horde is just down the street around the corner and could easily descend on him again. I just found it incredibly risky to be yelling at Enid from the rooftops.


Walkers aren't smart and they react to sound, not smell (AFAIK). Once he got under the dumpster, he fell asleep from exhaustion. Without any motion or noise under there, the walkers would have lost interest in the dumpster and jus wandered away on their own. Over the course of 12 hours (or so), I could certainly see how they would have vacated.

In regards to Glenn being alive, I think if they would have showed the scene originally like it was shown last night (and not the cliff hanger shot of just Glenn screaming that they showed originally) folks would have thought it was much more believable and just a "good escape". By intentionally showing it as if Glenn were dead first, it caused most of the uproar. I, personally, didn't find his escape as all that unbelievable - especially against a lot of other unbelievable stuff that happens all the time on this show. Yes, there were many walkers there, but only a few that were actively in range and they were busy gorging on Nicolas. I can see him sliding under that dumpster and none of them grabbing or biting him in the 30 seconds it took him to do so.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> But if you go through the thread where Glenn "dies", I recall a number of people either stating clearly or in some cases alluding to the fact that if Glenn lives, that it is such an egregious credibility hit, that they would refuse to watch any longer...


Several expressed that they'd be outraged and upset, but only one said they'd stop watching.



Thunderclap said:


> Personally, if Glenn survived that there is nothing the writers can do to explain it away that will make me believe it. And if he does survive I will probably stop watching because it will feel like a cop out to me.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Well if you listen to Scott Gimple, he clearly said the intent of the story arc was to invoke the feeling of the unknown. He wanted the audience to question Glenn's survival as much as the other characters. 

How often have people gone missing and we never find out what happened. Would you have been happier if they never resolved it and never showed Glenn again.

P.S. That aside Glenn/Steven is making the rounds lately and he did not seem that exuberant on the show. I question his lifespan especially if they deviate from the comics.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

zalusky said:


> P.S. That aside Glenn/Steven is making the rounds lately and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Is that comic reference a spoiler?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Several expressed that they'd be outraged and upset, but only one said they'd stop watching.


Thanks for checking... I only left with the perception that more people expressed that they'd stop watching...but I buy that it was only my perception...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I think they could have had the same "is he dead or not" reaction if they showed this:


> After Nicholas shoots himself in the head, he and Glenn fall into the group of zombies surrounding them. Nicholas's body is on top of Glenn and the zombies immediately feast. Glenn pulls himself under the dumpster while fighting off zombies as they try to come under after him.. The camera pulls back showing hundreds of zombies surrounding him in the alley, with more coming..
> 
> The scene turns to black, with the last sound is Glenn screaming (war cry?) fighting for his life
> 
> credits....


It would have kept Glenn alive, but put him in a situation where the result would be he'd likely end up dead, while not jerking the viewers around. Then having 4 episodes of his fate up in the air would have still kept us talking. They could have just done boring Alexandria this episode, shown the weird weird cgi'd balloons, then have the church collapsing at the end, to still keep us talking till next week showing Glenn's escape, and return to Alexandria under siege of dead.

I still don't understand what the blood seeping through the fence was supposed to mean.. If they wanted to show the wall breaking they should have shown a crack forming, or buckling in the seams, or the wall moving by being pushed up against by the dead. Instead they showed what could have been just a small hole in the metal wall with blood seeping through, that didn't necessarily translate to needing to be braced up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> I still don't understand what the blood seeping through the fence was supposed to mean.. If they wanted to show the wall breaking they should have shown a crack forming, or buckling in the seams, or the wall moving by being pushed up against by the dead. Instead they showed what could have been just a small hole in the metal wall with blood seeping through, that didn't necessarily translate to needing to be braced up.


Not to mention that if the corrugated steel plates that make up the wall were showing weakness, then strengthening the support structure of the fence isn't going to help. That would be like if you had a chain-link fence that had a hole in it, and you replaced the support posts.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

zalusky said:


> Well if you listen to Scott Gimple, he clearly said the intent of the story arc was to invoke the feeling of the unknown. He wanted the audience to question Glenn's survival as much as the other characters.
> 
> How often have people gone missing and we never find out what happened. Would you have been happier if they never resolved it and never showed Glenn again.


That would have been _far_ more realistic and yes I would have found it more acceptable. Then Maggie's "I don't get to know" would have made sense.



> P.S. That aside Glenn/Steven is making the rounds lately and *he did not seem that exuberant on the show.* I question his lifespan especially if they deviate from the comics.


FWIW I saw him holding back yawns, and it _was_ live after 11pm.
I certainly don't know his shooting schedule but I think being tired is as likely a thing as indifference.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> FWIW I saw him holding back yawns, and it _was_ live after 11pm. I certainly don't know his shooting schedule but I think being tired is as likely a thing as indifference.


Supposedly they're wrapping up the filming of the back half of S6 this week, so they've probably been very busy and it's certainly the reason why he had to appear via satellite rather than being in studio.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Ereth said:


> For people who have not yet watched the episode it is most clearly a spoiler. The very definition of a spoiler. The show has kept Glenn's fate a mystery for several weeks. To reveal it in a promo, instead of the show itself is, by definition, a spoiler.


Agree.

It is a spoiler of nearling meaningless magnitude.

It's ok if we don't all agree on the severity of the spoiler.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> FWIW I saw him holding back yawns, and it _was_ live after 11pm.
> I certainly don't know his shooting schedule but I think being tired is as likely a thing as indifference.


I fast-forwarded through TD, but didn't he have some facial hair that he doesn't have on the show?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

tlc said:


> I fast-forwarded through TD, but didn't he have some facial hair that he doesn't have on the show?


Glenn? The actor can't grow facial hair to save his life.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Several expressed that they'd be outraged and upset, but only one said they'd stop watching.


And I did. 



Spoiler



Let's assume for a moment that Glenn wouldn't be injured at all falling backwards onto concrete with an additional 160-180 lbs man on him. His feet were pointed toward the dumpster and not his head, yet the next shot of him pulling himself under the dumpster his head was pointed to the dumpster. It was bait and switch. Also, I just don't buy him not being bitten at all with all those dead around him.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

If we are doing miraculous character survivals/resurrections, can we bring back Shane?? Although now that I think about it, Rick has pretty much become Shane...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Glenn? The actor can't grow facial hair to save his life.


He is a fine actor and perhaps he is just acting like he can't grow facial hair to save his life.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

zordude said:


> Agree.
> 
> It is a spoiler of nearling meaningless magnitude.
> 
> It's ok if we don't all agree on the severity of the spoiler.


I don't understand how you can say that.

I know people who have been totally freaking out for WEEKS over whether Glenn is alive or not. To answer that in a promo, rather than the show, destroys that suspense that the show spent time and effort to create.

Much in the same way that HBO's new poster for Game of Thrones is, in my opinion, a poor choice and spoils the show, answering a question that fans have been asking for, literally years, about 4 months before the show that has that answer will air. By definition, it's a spoiler.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well my Tivo spoiled it for me. 

I turned on my TV - hit the button first so it would go to the menu and there in the damn stupid upper left window playing live was a shot of the dumpster 
- I barely saw anything before I hit another button out of it but I already knew with a second of a glimpse what it was.

I had to laugh.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't understand the problem, I already agreed with you.

You think it's a huge spoiler, I think it's a minor spoiler due to its proximity to the actual reveal. We are both totally correct in our perception of the spoiler.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Glenn? The actor can't grow facial hair to save his life.


Then what's this...dirt?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> well my Tivo spoiled it for me.
> 
> I turned on my TV - hit the button first so it would go to the menu and there in the damn stupid upper left window playing live was a shot of the dumpster
> - I barely saw anything before I hit another button out of it but I already knew with a second of a glimpse what it was.
> ...


That's why I finally turned that window off. Got burned once too often.

I miss it sometimes, but I don't miss the accidental spoilers!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Then what's this...dirt?


That's 2 years worth of growth!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> That's 2 years worth of growth!


He wants to audition for the ZZ Top bio-pic.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

zordude said:


> I don't understand the problem, I already agreed with you.
> 
> You think it's a huge spoiler, I think it's a minor spoiler due to its proximity to the actual reveal. We are both totally correct in our perception of the spoiler.


No. I think you misunderstand.

You are assuming that someone saw that spoiler mere moments before seeing the actual show. But, as was pointed out, it's there even if you aren't there to watch The Walking Dead. My niece is 5 weeks behind. Going to that site spoils it at LEAST 5 hours before she gets to the reveal, because she isn't current.

Lets be honest. We still can't talk about "Rosebud" 70 years after the movie was released. How, then, does "well, you'd have found out soon enough" make something a "minor" spoiler?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

If Carl can survive a gunshot wound to the gut in a few days, I can believe Glenn can survive the "dumpster incident".
...
So Carol tells little scared boy "killing stops you from being a monster" and then leaves the baby in the house?!?! Hope that doesn't go where I'm thinking it will.
...
As for the angsty teenager stalking Carl... they already foretold what's going to happen there. He'll pull the trigger early and miss and Carl will shoot him. Done. Watch... 
...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jradosh said:


> As for the angsty teenager stalking Carl... they already foretold what's going to happen there. He'll pull the trigger early and miss and Carl will shoot him. Done. Watch...
> ...


I bet you are right. Otherwise that (Rick talking about missing) is just a throw-away line that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)




----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

markz said:


> I bet you are right. Otherwise that (Rick talking about missing) is just a throw-away line that doesn't mean anything.


Or...Rick's line is not throw-away, and results in his son getting killed by someone who has never shot a gun in his life...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The wall is already down. I think the fact that the kid has a gun will come into play. Either to save Carl, or for Carl to use to save the kid (again!)...it all depends on where the writers want to take this little arc. But I doubt it will be just the kid shooting Carl.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> The wall is already down. I think the fact that the kid has a gun will come into play. Either to save Carl, or for Carl to use to save the kid (again!)...it all depends on where the writers want to take this little arc. But I doubt it will be just the kid shooting Carl.


Yeah, I agree. I don't think there is going to be anytime for the kid to shoot Carl now with the horde coming.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

oh...btw....why on earth would you put one person in charge of the food supplies AND weapons? And why wouldn't you have the weapons locked up?!?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> oh...btw....why on earth would you put one person in charge of the food supplies AND weapons? And why wouldn't you have the weapons locked up?!?


I think this is a case where not having the weapons locked up is a real good idea. Wasting even seconds opening a gun case (or even breaking glass) is the last thing you want to do with a horde of walkers after you!


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I think this is a case where not having the weapons locked up is a real good idea. Wasting even seconds opening a gun case (or even breaking glass) is the last thing you want to do with a horde of walkers after you!


You're right, everyone should be trained and carrying too


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

I thought angsty teen kid was going to mistake Glenn for a walker & shoot him just before he made it into town.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Where are all the landmines or IEDs in the walker apocalypse?
Or even trip lines to cause walkers to fall down? It's not like they really kick up their heels when they shuffle along.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

getreal said:


> Or even trip lines to cause walkers to fall down? It's not like they really kick up their heels when they shuffle along.


Often the simplest solutions are the ones most easily overlooked.
They need to put Morgan to work rigging more of the clever booby traps he used early on. Have Rick/Michonne/Carl forgotten about how effective they were?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Often the simplest solutions are the ones most easily overlooked.
> They need to put Morgan to work rigging more of the clever booby traps he used early on. Have Rick/Michonne/Carl forgotten about how effective they were?


They've said the world this show is set in doesn't have zombie movies. Apparently, it also doesn't have The Walkign Dead, because if these characters watched this show from the beginning, there's a lot of stuff they could have learned that they obviously haven't.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> So those of you who vowed to stop watching if Glenn were still alive... Will you continue to watch, or are you really giving up on the show?
> 
> Just curious...


I never vowed to quit watching it if he showed up alive, but the whole mechanism for it really turned me off. Lately I've been fast forwarding through a lot of the show, which means pretty soon I'll just give up on it and read about it online. I'm tired of the blatant stupidity of a lot of it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's why I finally turned that window off. Got burned once too often.


WHAT? You can turn that off? !!!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> WHAT? You can turn that off? !!!!!


Yes, it's a setting somewhere. Perhaps in the Display menu? Not sure, it's been a while.


----------



## ibergu (May 9, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, it's a setting somewhere. Perhaps in the Display menu? Not sure, it's been a while.


Pretty sure all you have to do is hit the Slow button (underneath the pause) and it will toggle the "live tv" window on and off.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I would have thought that once they were surrounded by Walkers outside, they would have come up with a plan in case of invasion (and maybe they do). One fortified building, for example, that everyone would know to run to and find cover or something to that effect.

That would have been the first thing I would have done once the hoard returned.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's why I finally turned that window off. Got burned once too often.
> 
> I miss it sometimes, but I don't miss the accidental spoilers!


I didn't know you could turn the live TV window off. I was actually starting to miss the good old days before the live view in the menus. I've had so many shows spoiled this way. Hmmm. I must consider turning it off now.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I love the live view window. It allows me to check the To Do List, check the Guide, schedule recordings, etc. all while still watching a show. It's much better than the old way where you couldn't do those things without having to pause the show and go into the full screen menus.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

jradosh said:


> So Carol tells little scared boy "killing stops you from being a monster" and then leaves the baby in the house?!?! Hope that doesn't go where I'm thinking it will.


I was thinking along similar lines when she said that and then showed the kid. Not necessarily towards Judith but some kind of attempt at random killing. But now that the wall has caved in who knows if this will circle back.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I still say that wasn't Glenn on the walkie-talkie.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wprager said:


> I still say that wasn't Glenn on the walkie-talkie.


Don't we know that for sure now? The timeline of when the "Help" cry over the radio comes should be roughly about the time the tower falls on the wall, meaning the voice on the radio is likely someone inside Alexandria calling for help from Darryl, Abraham, and Sascha who are outside the wall. It wouldnt' make sense for Glenn to say that at this point, because he's observing the tower fall from outside the town, and he has no idea that D, A, and S haven't returned yet.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I love the live view window. It allows me to check the To Do List, check the Guide, schedule recordings, etc. all while still watching a show. It's much better than the old way where you couldn't do those things without having to pause the show and go into the full screen menus.


This


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> This


I do too except for when you are recording on all channels and you accidentally get a spoiler.

I will verify that the slow mo button under the pause sign on the remote turns it on and off  (thank you whoever posted that!)

and with that - I suppose we should go back to discussing TWD


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> ...and with that - I suppose we should go back to discussing TWD


Not quite yet  I just mute and it's easy to ignore the preview window. I've never been spoiled with that window...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Honestly, all you guys afraid of a little spoiler should be more afraid of being hit by a truck and never finding out.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

How many of you went back and re-watched The Sixth Sense knowing the outcome? It was still fun noticing all the clues the second time around. To me, the only thing that spoils the fun of watching something is a sporting event in which I know my team loses.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

wprager said:


> How many of you went back and re-watched The Sixth Sense knowing the outcome? It was still fun noticing all the clues the second time around. To me, the only thing that spoils the fun of watching something is a sporting event in which I know my team loses.


The really is a awful analogy. Going back and rewatching it is not the same as knowing the first time In the Sixth Sense I did know the first time I watched it and it was still a good movie, but something was lost for me that many others did have.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

wprager said:


> Honestly, all you guys afraid of a little spoiler should be more afraid of being hit by a truck and never finding out.


Reading backwards!!!

Less afraid of spoilers, more lack of comprehension about people's motivations in spoiling things for others.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

wprager said:


> Honestly, all you guys afraid of a little spoiler should be more afraid of being hit by a truck and never finding out.


@#%&*(*()(^@! :down:


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

You are such a touchy bunch. Whatever. I don't necessarily go out looking for spoilers but I don't go apoplectic if I come across one. Life's too short to get pissed off at the promo department of a network from running a few seconds of next week's previews, or a poster for an up-coming season revealing something (not talking about next season but the one with the boat and the dragon). Most other boards I'm on get really upset if you correct someone's grammar or point out a typo -- here's that almost gets you rep points. But spoilers are up there with Global Warming.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think you have really drawn the wrong conclusion. Not really surprised.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Showtime has taken to showing spoilers from the episode it is showing 5 seconds before the show starts, right at the start of the time block my DVR records. More than once I've forgotten that they are doing it and thought it was a "previously on" recap, only to then realize they are spoiling the show that is starting in 5 seconds in order to "entice you" to watch. I cannot figure out why they thought it was a good idea.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Showtime has taken to showing spoilers from the episode it is showing 5 seconds before the show starts, right at the start of the time block my DVR records. More than once I've forgotten that they are doing it and thought it was a "previously on" recap, only to then realize they are spoiling the show that is starting in 5 seconds in order to "entice you" to watch. I cannot figure out why they thought it was a good idea.


Battlestar Galactica used to do that - or maybe it was Syfy, the network BSG was on. Either way, I hated it too. Equally as bad as networks that air reality competition episodes multiple times and that show commercials for the episode you are watching while you are watching it, only the commercial reveals the results of something that happened later in the episode.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just like shows that have a "coming up" segment before every commercial break showing you what's coming after the commercial. So annoying. If they don't think their show is interesting enough to hold the audience through the commercial, maybe they should work on making the show better rather than wasting valuable airtime showing previews for something that's coming up in 4 minutes.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

danterner said:


> Battlestar Galactica used to do that - or maybe it was Syfy, the network BSG was on. Either way, I hated it too. Equally as bad as networks that air reality competition episodes multiple times and that show commercials for the episode you are watching while you are watching it, only the commercial reveals the results of something that happened later in the episode.


It was the producers themselves that did it, it was on my DVD set. It was part of the story telling style. In Lost the current time-frame was "spoiler" for the flash backs. The flash backs were an integral part of the story telling. Just because you tell the story in a non-chronological fashion does not mean they are spoilers, if that is what the writers/producers want to show you.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wprager said:


> It was the producers themselves that did it, it was on my DVD set. It was part of the story telling style. In Lost the current time-frame was "spoiler" for the flash backs. The flash backs were an integral part of the story telling. Just because you tell the story in a non-chronological fashion does not mean they are spoilers, if that is what the writers/producers want to show you.


It's not "non-chronological" story telling. It's showing previews for the episode within the episode. BSG did it at the end of the opening credits for each episode. Other shows do it before each commercial break. Either way, it's annoying.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not "non-chronological" story telling. It's showing previews for the episode within the episode. BSG did it at the end of the opening credits for each episode. Other shows do it before each commercial break. Either way, it's annoying.


In BSG it was, what, maybe 5 seconds of quickly flashing moments? Is that what you mean? Most of the time, it wasn't very informative, right? Just once in a while, one of the very fast cuts might reveal something. In any case, it felt less annoying to me because I was either watching on Netflix (where it skips that when binging) or already fast-forwarding anyway.

With Showtime it's usually long enough for me to catch my attention, make me concentrate, and then realize I'm watching several seconds from an actual scene, and it's placed early on in a way that misleads me into thinking I'm watching a recap of previous episodes.

The before commercial break one is also very annoying. They did that on the first episode (maybe 2nd/3rd, haven't watched yet) of Into The Badlands for no reason.

At least if you happen to get a Walking Dead spoiler from a TiVo feature, you could argue that maybe it's not a malicious intent by the producers.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just like shows that have a "coming up" segment before every commercial break showing you what's coming after the commercial. So annoying. If they don't think their show is interesting enough to hold the audience through the commercial, maybe they should work on making the show better rather than wasting valuable airtime showing previews for something that's coming up in 4 minutes.


"House Hunters" does this _and_ a recap after every commercial break. _I know already, it was 12 seconds ago._


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just like shows that have a "coming up" segment before every commercial break showing you what's coming after the commercial. So annoying. If they don't think their show is interesting enough to hold the audience through the commercial, maybe they should work on making the show better rather than wasting valuable airtime showing previews for something that's coming up in 4 minutes.


I think it's because they don't have enough content to fill the time slot and figure they can eat up 30 seconds on each end of a commercial break with a "coming up" and a "last time we saw them."
Considering they've already slashed 12 minutes of content to accommodate commercials a 30 minute show is now around15 minutes of real show.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

tlc said:


> "House Hunters" does this _and_ a recap after every commercial break. _I know already, it was 12 seconds ago._


True

My wife is one that when it says "coming up after the break" or wahtever she *has* to watch it. And when it comes back and recaps, she* has* to watch that too. Not necessarily for House Hunters but in general. Drives me batty.


----------

